# portable rabbit hutch/cage idea



## bettybohemian (Jan 20, 2011)

Okee. Dokee. I want to.build a Quonset style.'hutch'.with 3 individual cage areas. The body wire and there are two 8ft long wooden posts (either 1X1 or round posts) that would.stick out on the ends as handles to be moved NY two people. NOW for my question. Would it stress the rabbits out to move the cage indoors part of the year? 4 months out of the year its in-between 95-115. I have a climate controlled out building. I could keep them in there all year but was going to rotate the cage over the garden in appropriate weather. Cinder blocks would hold it up off the ground with my worm bins underneath when inside.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about the building part but I move my rabbits in and out depending on the weather.  We have kits right now and with temps fluctuating between 70 degree days and 20-30 degree nights I decided to bring them in.  We usually leave them out in the barn during the winter but bring them in during the spring/summer.  Summer temps and the spring winds are a killer.


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 20, 2011)

At 95+ degrees I don't think you have much choice but to bring them inside.


----------



## Cargo (Jan 22, 2011)

Use metal instead of wood for the handles. Wood just soaks up all the filth. 
Metal electrical conduit is inexpensive.


----------



## tortoise (Jan 22, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> At 95+ degrees I don't think you have much choice but to bring them inside.


It's almost always cooler outside in the shade than in the shed.  I pull mine out of the shed when it hits 90 degrees in there.  It can be 10+ degrees cooler out in the shade. Have an extra few extra thermometers and check it out for yourself - it will always be different from day-to-day and for different climates.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 22, 2011)

tortoise said:
			
		

> savingdogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they were talking about 95 outside which would be even hotter in a shed.  Either way 95 is still pretty cool(with very little humidity) .  It's the 110-115 I worry about here.  I've got my buns in the sunroom.  It's not heated in the winter but it is air conditioned in the summer.


----------



## savingdogs (Jan 22, 2011)

Having a thermometer is a very good suggestion!


----------

